# itineo



## clayton9

hi.as has anyone read this month mmm magazine and the review of the new itineo??? wat you all think ?? i pick mine up on tuesday and just wanted all your thoughts on it. many thanks


----------



## RichardnGill

Never seen one but read the review and would be qurious as to what one is like. They seem to offer very good value and the mag gave it a glowing report so it should be ok?

Richard....


----------



## sparts

Ime picking mine up in late may, haveing the first TD610 model, worth the money i think well seeing as i got one comeing ... hope you enjoy it m8, maybe see you at one of the shows after june, what model did you settle for may i ask.


----------



## carol

We saw them at Dusseldorf but I had seen them at the NEC previously. What amazed me was the fact that they were part of Rapido....that I didn't know at all.....

Excellent value for money, long way in front of the driver, similar to the Chaussan and Euramobil 5.99m ones....

I look forward to hearing how you get on.

Are you buying from the UK or from the EU and are they RHD or LHD?

Carol


----------



## clayton9

we opted for D720 just love the layout.. great price.. are you getting air con and cruse cantrol with yours??? we have opted for them both.. but wen i been reading the mmm mag it says that they come as standed and we paying extra for them,


----------



## clayton9

hi carol. we buying from the only dealer in the country witch is in skipton north yorkshire.. and it a left hand drive,


----------



## 94055

They look excellent for the money. UK dealer mmc of Skipton

http://www.midgley.co.uk/detailN1600.html

Steve


----------



## viator

Hi clayton9,
I did read the report, the author of which mentioned the fact that there is no chassis extension and in his words a considerable area of unsupported floor, does this make 'good value for money' I wonder? or a future problem.
viator.


----------



## Jean-Luc

If you look closely you can see many cues that are from Rapido, the table shape and extending mechanism, the sun visors, the detail of the L shaped kitchen and pull-down bed secured by a seatbelt buckle to mention few. The freshwater tank is straight out of the Rapido range with similar layouts. 
This product would seem to be Rapido emulating what is now common in many industries when a premium quality manufacturer sets up an 'at arms length' operation to bring a budget product to the marketplace and distribute through a different supply channel, a sort of Toyota / Lexus in reverse.


----------



## sparts

We have ordered ours from skipton as well it is right hand drive air con and all extras you mentioned are not free but put in the price they are being supplied as standard from john , cant wait for the malvern and lincoln show to come now,
other dealers are being sourced next one i believe is in ther far south of uk possibly southampton or portsmouth way


----------



## sparts

I would now be very interested in how you have found your new itineo any fualts that would need to be addressed at all any niggles, please post


----------



## 100835

hi am waiting to hear reports of itineo also what the after service from dealer.

compo


----------



## Rapide561

*Itineo*

Hi

I remember the magazine article about the chassis etc.

To date, I have not seen one of these vehicles to quiz the owner etc.

I have however, had the pleasure of a conducted tour of a Pilote Cityvan - same kind of price. It looked fabulous considering the price.

Russell


----------



## sparts

Well i have had my TD610 now for three weeks, pretty pleased with it so far, had a couple of niggles, one all the screw covers you know the pieces that fit into the screw to hide them well they all stood proud, only took me half an hour to screw in the screws a little further and now all flush, also the main seat in the rear of the van kept on moveing forward was a case of the fitting not being cut properly only had to plain the far end a little and hey presto fits snugly now, it drives very well no role it does ave 30 miles to gallon but hopefully it should loosen up and that may improve, lighting is good , heating is very good and is silent , now only thing i would say is the main table is a bad design as it makes turning the front seat a large hassle, it should be a smaller table, we have ditched ours and got a new one much better and a lot lighter. shower is good cupbourd space good, all in all its the best van too date that i have driven and no reversing probs up hills as yet no juddering at all and it has 6 gears.
As for dealer service well that remains to be seen, they were very helpfull when i picked it up. Any further help call me on skype email id: [email protected] dont send mail there tho i dont check it just search on skype for that addy and we can talk for free. :wink:


----------

